# Beetle Tail Light Removal?



## marroccop (Nov 18, 2003)

Search is down both here and on TDIclub.com - no help. How do you remove the tail light to replace a bulb? Daughter has a brake light out. I removed the black knob but it doesn't budge - is there something else holding it? I don't want to screw anything up. Thanks!


----------



## marroccop (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Tail Light Removal? (marroccop)*

After bloodying my fingertips and cutting my hand I finally popped it out! The bulb checked good with an OHM meter - put it back in and it worked







. The bulb seemed loose in the socket so I pulled up on the contacts to give it more tension. Works fine now. I also put some dielectric grease on the contacts and the plug terminal - they were all dry from the factory (looks as though they never had any applied - ever). Any body else ever had this happen? With the tail lights on and the brake applied, the tail light on the right side would go out and the brake light on the same side would not come on. The bulb was good - I am assuming a bad contact.


----------



## nurpa (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Beetle Tail Light Removal? (marroccop)*

how to remove it? my light is out too


----------



## tsuter (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Tail Light Removal? (marroccop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marroccop* »_Search is down both here and on TDIclub.com - no help. How do you remove the tail light to replace a bulb? Daughter has a brake light out. I removed the black knob but it doesn't budge - is there something else holding it? I don't want to screw anything up. Thanks!

Remove the inside knob like you did. Then from the outside use a plastic knife or spoon handle and shove it under the weather stripping at about 4:00 position towards the trunk on the left and 8:00 position if on the right.
Pry that sucker out.
There is a plastic tab up and away that comes out last and goes back in first when reinstalling. It is at about 10:00 on the left and 2:00 on the right.


----------



## dangbug (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Tail Light Removal? (tsuter)*

Alternative to prying...and screwing up your paint...
Get an auto body suction tool (I just use a turbo toilet plunger!!)
Take off the inner knob.
Wet the light surface with windex or such for a good seal.
Attach plunger in center of light lens and pull away from the license plate.
This really works, and you won't risk your paint or cracking the lens with a pry tool.
Good Luck!!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Tail Light Removal? (dangbug)*

Marroccop,
Had the exact same problem, although it might have been the left rear. Tail lights worked, but when you depressed the brake pedal with the lights on, the bulb (brake light) would go out! Very weird, as the brake lights worked fine when the lights were off during the day??















Anyhow, dealer replaced the bulb and cleaned contacts as you did, and it's been fine since. Mine (the bulb) also had never been out/replaced from the factory, and the tech told me the contacts were quite dry and corroded.







Now that I think of it, he actually wired in a new bulb socket in addition to the bulb. All under warranty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## ~Slippery~ (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Tail Light Removal? (dangbug)*

You gotta love the toilet plunger trick! It really works and no risk of scratching your paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just have to remember that one edge pulls out first, then the other - like on the front turn signals.


----------

